# Elgin curved bar men's



## Big Moe (May 17, 2015)

Well, here I am again. Beginning to wonder how long I'm going to be in buy mode. Anyway, I finally got one of my dream bike's. Elgin curved bar men's bike. Will be getting a tank for it when I have the money. Would love a long tank if anyone has an extra. The old guy is going to be green and cream and yes the ape's are staying. Debating on fenders though, maybe a short ducktail. Here's pictures. Enjoy


----------



## Big Moe (May 17, 2015)

Maybe I should change my handle to apehangin.


----------



## Jarod24 (May 18, 2015)

Gotta love the murray built curved seat tube Elgins! I had Westfield one not too long ago. I'd like to come across one of these ones though. Good luck with your build.


----------



## Big Moe (May 19, 2015)

Thanks. If you can deal with a women's bike. I've got 2 of those.


----------



## Jarod24 (May 31, 2015)

Big Moe said:


> Thanks. If you can deal with a women's bike. I've got 2 of those.



thanks for the offer but I actually had the murray womens one too, just actually sold it off. I had it painted green and cream actually too. That's a great color combo


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2015)

I dig the frame and your style. Here is mine.



Big Moe said:


> Maybe I should change my handle to apehangin QUOTE]


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 4, 2015)

Cool look trip. Thanks.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 12, 2015)

Wish me luck y'all. I found a long tank on eBay. Hope I can get it.


----------



## hcdsign (Jun 13, 2015)

Just a heads up that there are 2 different versions of that tank, one fits the curved seat tube & one for the straight seat tube.  It can be modified to fit if you desire.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 15, 2015)

The one I found is on a curved bar frame. Thanks for the info anyway.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 15, 2015)

Have you seen the straight long tank on eBay. Price dropped to 350.00. Would like to have it but I don't have the money.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 16, 2015)

Cool bikes...here is one I had that got traded a few years ago. Needed a good cleaning but never got around to it.


----------



## St.Peter (Jun 27, 2015)

Love the curved bars as well. Here is two of my current projects


----------



## bikiba (Jun 27, 2015)

I love the curved tanks ... this one is making its way to NYC .......


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2015)

bikiba said:


> I love the curved tanks ... this one is making its way to NYC .......



Great looking bike! Not a curved bar tho. Straight bar like my '37Mercury. Surprisingly comfortable for being a small frame bike.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 27, 2015)

I would have bid on that one but I didn't have the money for it. Congrats on getting it. At least it will be safe.


----------



## bikiba (Jun 27, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Great looking bike! Not a curved bar tho. Straight bar like my '37Mercury. Surprisingly comfortable for being a small frame bike.




ahhhhhhhhhhhhh ... I thought the curved was the top bar!! 



Big Moe said:


> I would have bid on that one but I didn't have the money for it. Congrats on getting it. At least it will be safe.



I literally saw it an hour before it was up... the shipping of $100 was a little steep, but whatever. I wasn't going to let $20 here or there kill it


----------

